# Sticky  AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

How does Amsoil compare in price to Pennzoil or Mobil 1? If I were to order 5 qts of the XL and a filter about how muck would it be?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> How does Amsoil compare in price to Pennzoil or Mobil 1? If I were to order 5 qts of the XL and a filter about how muck would it be?


I sent you a PM, but for anyone else, I can get you Amsoil OE shipped to your door for about the same price (give or take a buck or two) as you would find a full synthetic retail at an auto store (not on sale). Consider that AMSOIL tests a whole lot better than Mobil 1.

AMSOIL XL is not a direct comparison as it is a higher additive oil for extended drain intervals. I could get it shipped to your door for around the same price as Mobil Extended Performance oil. This includes tax and shipping. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Stl13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Amsoil is great stuff. Been using it forever. I'm also a Amsoil dealer. You do save in the long run.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Stl13 said:


> Amsoil is great stuff. Been using it forever. I'm also a Amsoil dealer. You do save in the long run.


Agreed. 

Everywhere I've read shows that Amsoil runs cooler and smoother than Mobil 1 full syn. People who report valvetrain chatter in cold mornings that switch to Amsoil report that the noises are gone. Not all oils act the same regardless of weight ratings and Amsoil is at the top of those tests. A very revealing test of oils is their cold performance, an area where AMSOIL excels. 

I hate to sound like a total AMSOIL fanboy nut. I'm not praising their products because I'm a dealer for them; rather I chose to be a dealer for them because their products are worthy of praise. They really are the best on the market and it doesn't take much research to confirm that.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Stl13 (Jul 9, 2013)

I feel you 110%


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been running Mobil one the entire life of the car. Could anything happen since there's more additives.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I've been running Mobil one the entire life of the car. Could anything happen since there's more additives.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


It wouldn't do any harm, just allow the oil to protect your engine for longer. How much longer would depend on your specific conditions. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well ivr always been told high temps will do harm to engines over time, I see over 100° temps mos of the summer.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well ivr always been told high temps will do harm to engines over time, I see over 100° temps mos of the summer.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


All the more reason to choose the best oil money can buy. That turbo will reach some pretty high levels at high loads. With the kind of auto-x you do and the kinds of loads you subject that turbo to, I would be running AMSOIL Signature with an 8k change interval. It really doesn't take a lot of time for that turbo to get really hot.

The engine, I'm not as concerned about. That's what the radiator is for. The turbo however heats up way too quickly for the oil and coolant flowing through it to keep up. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Basic pricing info added.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

way to go xtreme!! I use to be a dealer of Amsoil but just plain don't have time to do it anymore. Amsoil is really the best and my cruze isn't tuned and I use the 5w-30 SS oil. 

I am planning on using their antifreeze when it comes time too. Not sure about the ATF. I am leaning towards Amsoil but I don't do it myself so I am not sure how that will work out with the dealer and how they change the fluid.

I also use their PI additive a tank or two before I get the oil changed.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Added a Dexos2-compatible oil for Diesel owners.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello Cruzers!

Just wanted to let you all know that October is breast cancer awareness month!

To honor that cause and help make a difference for those inflicted with breast cancer and also those who may have it in the future, I will be making a donation of 25% of my retail profits from Amsoil sales placed in the month of October to the National Breast Cancer Foundation. 










If you want to be part of this cause, be sure to get your order placed this month!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bought some Trans Fluid for the Cruze yesterday
and some engine oil for the Gfs cough cough... Elantra lol
Amsoil aslo makes a oil filter for her car thats good up to 15k. Thats pretty !

Ill be getting some engine oil for the cruze in a month or 2. Ive only got 2k on the oil thats in it now.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just got my package!
They have a distribution center in Columbus, Oh. That's where mine came from.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I know someone asked this question earlier but it may have been moved with the other questions. 

For anyone interested in placing an order from Canada, Amsoil has two distribution centers across Canada with pretty good freight costs. Let me know if you need some oil or transmission fluid and I can get you a detailed quote.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

How much extra is shipping to Canada for 5 quarts of the standard synthetic? And again for the extended life? (Ontario)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013LT said:


> How much extra is shipping to Canada for 5 quarts of the standard synthetic? And again for the extended life? (Ontario)


I can only quote based on specific address. I noticed Amsoil is a tad more expensive in Canada so it depends. For example, the Synchromesh is $2 per quart more in Canada. Freight appears to be cheaper though, but it depends on the specific location. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Xtreme asked me for my opinion once I got my Syncromesh put in, and share my thoughts.

As, I'm not a hands on person with my car, I had a local shop put it in, along with an oil change. Again, with Quakerstate UD 5w-30 Full Sync. Along with a Purlator Classic oil filter.
This was done on Sat. and, I really didn't take the car out for any trips or anything over the weekend.
Today (Monday), While driving to work, I noticed it was still shifting like the old fluid.. Nothing changed... I then stopped and filled up with 93 oct. gas for my day of driving. Pulled out, and drove next door to MickyDs for lunch. (50 cent burgers).
After that, I drove to my first stop of the day.. Still nothing felt different. Once I finally got on the hwy, and was able to get up to speed for a bit, I noticed something odd. I really couldn't hear, or feel anything from the engine anymore. However, it was
on, and running, RPM was correct, it was just very quite. Came off the hwy, and stopped at a stop light. Putting it in 1st at the light, I noticed it just slid in place.. Once I got moving, 2nd, 3rd, 4th.. all move so smooth. 5th, 6th, again, smooth as
could be. While again, in 6th, I could not hear much of anything. So far, I've been very impressed with Syncromesh.
But, I think it needs at least 50-75 miles of use, before you'll notice an improvement.

The next thing I noticed, at the end of the day. Well, lets let the picture talk...








That my friends, is the highest MPG I have EVER seen, and as you can see by the bottom number, I was lead footing it, the entire day. What more needs to be said?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome! Sounds like your fluid really was pretty bad. I will agree that it takes a while for it to work its way into the transmission. It did take me a few drives for the difference to really appear, but once it did, boy did that shifting smooth up. Sounds like the old fluid was causing quite a bit of friction, which was relieved with the Synchromesh. Very glad to hear your results!


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Good to see an AMSOIL dealer on here now. I inquired about it when I first joined but the cost to be a vendor was way out of my price range. Maybe when I make DJ I can do more on line.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice work Andrei!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone who placed Amsoil orders for the month of October. As promised, 25% of retail profits were donated to the National Breast Cancer Foundation, which came out to $24.68.

For the month of November, I will be donating 20% of retail profits to the Lung Cancer Foundation of America, in honor of my father in law who passed away last year in November from lung cancer.

If you need some Amsoil, let me know!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nicely done Andrei. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Good job Andrei, you get a great product and donate to charity!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who placed orders during the month of November. 20% of retail profits this month were donated to the Lung Cancer foundation of America in honor of Al Vaznelis.

For the month of December, 20% of retail profits will be donated to our local TLC Animal Shelter, where our family adopted most of our pets.

Welcome


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

OK Andrei, time to pull the trigger. A local Amsoil guy isn't interested in my business...

How much for 3qts of the Synchromesh and also the brake fluid shipped to 13669? I'll need enough brake fluid to do a full bleed.

I'm also in need of tranny and diff fluid for my '02 Vette, I'll probably swap that out in the spring. I haven't researched which fluids that car needs yet, but I would assume that the total for both cars would be enough to get me past the VIP level? Does it all have to be purchased in the same calendar year?

I'll look into the Vette fluids and get back to you, but for now pricing on the Cruze stuff would be good.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> OK Andrei, time to pull the trigger. A local Amsoil guy isn't interested in my business...
> 
> How much for 3qts of the Synchromesh and also the brake fluid shipped to 13669? I'll need enough brake fluid to do a full bleed.
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I had two people recently fully swap out the stock fluid for Amsoil Fuel Efficient Signature Series ATF, and I wanted to post their results. They bought 12 quarts of fluid (one case), and had a dealer or transmission shop perform the fluid change. Here's what they had to say, which they reported on two different Facebook groups:

This was John, from Oregon:


> Update, Just switched over to Amsoil in the trans and the motor. Holy cow what a difference in shifting and motor smoothness thanks again for all the info you gave me... ...the dealer did not do it. I went to a local oil changing place because I didn't trust the dealer for one and for two I wanted to watch it being done to make sure they would use what I brought. Of course the oil place pointed out to me that I was suppose to change out my cabin filter on my car at 15k, which the dealer never told me about, and boy it was dirty. LOL. Anyways they did the job a whole lot better I feel and cheaper than the dealer as well. I only have 26k on my cruze but glad I did the change . The techs showed me the tranny oil before the change, and boy it was garbage. I highly recommend to change over trans fluid to Amsoil by 25k for peace of mind. Also it smoothed out the shifting issues as well.


This was Joe, from Virginia:


> Just got my 20k mile transmission fluid flush the other day. I replaced the GM fluid with Amsoil transmission fluid and the difference is truly night and day, power increase, shifting smoothness and cold weather shifting etc. it's a 100% improvement across the board, if you aren't running Amsoil in your transmission, you should be in my opinion.


If anyone needs a new transmission fluid, just remember that you need a fluid that matches the lower viscosity of the stock fluid. A standard ATF will not work in this application. Amsoil makes a fuel efficient ATF that is specifically recommended for the Cruze and warranted at 2x the severe service interval. In other words, you can go 90k miles on this fluid and have peace of mind knowing that Amsoil will cover the transmission from any fluid-related failures under severe service conditions. 

One thing to keep in mind: this is contingent on you taking the fluid to a shop to perform a complete fluid change, not just a drain and re-fill. A drain will only remove 4.5 quarts of fluid. You need one case (12 quarts) of fluid to perform this swap as the transmission holds a total of 9 quarts and a bit of fluid is wasted during the flush. Any good transmission shop can do this work for you so you don't get a nosy dealer involved if you are at all concerned with that. 

Here is the fluid you need: Amsoil Signature Series Fuel Efficient Transmission Fluid

You can order direct from Amsoil, or you can contact me for a discount.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice!

I've also been looking into a fluid swap for our '11 BMW. The transmission (6 spd auto) is the one major disappointment in that car... it shifts very abruptly and revs too high when cold. 1st gear is very short and it seems they never got the calibration right, it always works better when manually started in 2nd gear. I've found a few reports of people who have strayed from BMW's "lifetime transmission fluid" and have been pleased with the results. Their comments echo those above.

Looking forward to swapping out my Eco's MT fluid also.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I've also been looking into a fluid swap for our '11 BMW. The transmission (6 spd auto) is the one major disappointment in that car... it shifts very abruptly and revs too high when cold. 1st gear is very short and it seems they never got the calibration right, it always works better when manually started in 2nd gear. I've found a few reports of people who have strayed from BMW's "lifetime transmission fluid" and have been pleased with the results. Their comments echo those above.
> 
> Looking forward to swapping out my Eco's MT fluid also.


What does Amsoil spec for that BMW? If Amsoil has an option, you won't find a better fluid. I'm confident of that, especially when you started talking about cold behavior. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What does Amsoil spec for that BMW?


I need to find out which transmission is in the car, it's one of two possibilities by the looks of things. Amsoil specs tranny fluid for many BMWs but without the tranny code I don't know if I need the regular or light ATF.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> How much ... shipped to 13669?


I've got a few things waiting to be picked up too. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

Do they make a 5W30 diesel oil that is Dexos 2 compatible?


----------



## Bluemax1 (Nov 12, 2013)

How good is the fuel additive and do I need it for 1.8


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bluemax1 said:


> How good is the fuel additive and do I need it for 1.8


I've heard great things about it. I bought 4 bottles of it for my cars. Its good maintenance to keep your injectors from clogging and keep the carbon buildup from accumulating too much.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just switched over yesterday...dont have access to a lift or anything in the winter, so my garage did it for $20 labor. I'm looking forward to noticing the change and i'll post my results and opinions which i have no doubt will be amazing.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Sheesh, Amsoil wants about $1 per a quart for shipping plus sales tax. I Mind as well find it locally unless it costs less to ships gallons.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I forgot to tell you that a performance shop near me has the "signature series" in stock for $13.25 a quart :stoner: Someone is smoking some good stuff over there.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Sheesh, I gt the case of oil in 1 day. Better then going to the store in traffic and hoping they have what you want. My wix filters came in, nice to see they come with a new Oring, suprised they are made in poland. All my canister style wix were made in USA>


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I will be sending a PM to purchase Amsoil Syncromesh and Synthetic Motor oil. 

BTW, that Amsoil Coolant boost did make a noticeable difference in conditions below 20* F weather.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

What do you recommend for extreme weather conditions?

I'll be moving to Anchorage, Alaska in a few months and this is gonna be the last worry on my mind come the winter months.

I'm tuned, exhaust and BOV'd... If any make a difference.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ZMVallo said:


> What do you recommend for extreme weather conditions?
> 
> I'll be moving to Anchorage, Alaska in a few months and this is gonna be the last worry on my mind come the winter months.
> 
> I'm tuned, exhaust and BOV'd... If any make a difference.


Coolant boost, 0W-30 oil, and AMSOIL transmission fluid, depending on which transmission you have.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ZMVallo said:


> I'll be moving to Anchorage, Alaska in a few months and this is gonna be the last worry on my mind come the winter months.



Anchorage is a nice place. To visit. 

Kidding, it's actually beautiful up there. We drove through on our way to our cruise ship a few years ago. Unless you hate being surrounded by pristine wilderness you're gonna love it!

As far as temperatures go, based on averages you're going to see weather not too far off from us here in Ottawa. The difference being their record highs/lows are far more extreme than ours:

Average Weather for Anchorage, AK - Temperature and Precipitation

Average Weather For Ottawa, Ontario, Canada - WeatherSpark

Like Andrei said, 0W-30 engine oil for sure. I would want to have the oil pan heater as well, especially if you run into one of those near-record low nights. I wouldn't want to start my engine at -40 without something preheating my oil.

WRT to transmission fluids, you want to look at the cold temp specs for whatever you're going to put in there. Check out this video of a guy starting his Subaru at -44C in Yellowknife. When he lets his clutch out the viscous drag of the transmission fluid is actually enough to stall the engine:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIsG_8TVokw

Many of Amsoil's synthetic transmission fluids have excellent cold flow properties. I'll let Andrei guide you from there.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, and there is an AMSOIL distribution center in Anchorage so you can pick up whatever you need if you are close enough and not pay shipping.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Coolant boost, 0W-30 oil, and AMSOIL transmission fluid, depending on which transmission you have.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App





Blue Angel said:


> Anchorage is a nice place. To visit.
> 
> Kidding, it's actually beautiful up there. We drove through on our way to our cruise ship a few years ago. Unless you hate being surrounded by pristine wilderness you're gonna love it!
> 
> ...


I have the 6MT, Extreme...

I personally enjoy the outdoors, I'm currently station in Washington and am out whenever it's not raining. I'm looking forward to the experience.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

WHen i put amzoil in ( you may have convinced me while at lords town and on here to switch) Do i need to do anythng special because there will be two diffrent oils mixed in.

Also is there nay worry about having a dry start with full synthetic oil, a few poeple said a difference between synthetic and conventional was conventional left a bit of oil on the parts once the engines off and synthetic normally does not.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> WHen i put amzoil in ( you may have convinced me while at lords town and on here to switch) Do i need to do anythng special because there will be two diffrent oils mixed in.
> 
> Also is there nay worry about having a dry start with full synthetic oil, a few poeple said a difference between synthetic and conventional was conventional left a bit of oil on the parts once the engines off and synthetic normally does not.


I was also convinced at lordstown, just drain and fill 2.5 if you are a manual trans. If auto you do 2 separate drain/fills to get it all out.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I was also convinced at lordstown, just drain and fill 2.5 if you are a manual trans. If auto you do 2 separate drain/fills to get it all out.


3 drain/fills is most automatics. You can normally only get about 30% of your fluid in one drain/fill.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> Also is there nay worry about having a dry start with full synthetic oil, a few poeple said a difference between synthetic and conventional was conventional left a bit of oil on the parts once the engines off and synthetic normally does not.


That's an old wive's tale, not true. Synthetics protect an engine better in pretty much any scenario and definitely don't "run off" the engine parts any more than regular oil does. Synthetics are fully compatible with regular oils, no need to worry about mixing the two or "flushing" beforehand. You're good to go whenever you want.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When synthetics came out there were some issues with the engines and cold starts. This is why for a while there were "high-mileage" synthetics. They were designed to leave a waxy film on the engine just like good old dino-oil would do. Newer engines don't have this requirement.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

money_man said:


> 3 drain/fills is most automatics. You can normally only get about 30% of your fluid in one drain/fill.


In the case of the cruze, approximately 4.5 quarts is drained out of a total of 9 quarts capacity. Two drains and refills replaces 75% of the old fluid.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

the not needing to flush out also goes for chaning the engine oil as well correct.

Lastly does anyone know if i bring in 5 quarts to my dealer will they change the oil. For right now i am having the dealer do service.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> the not needing to flush out also goes for chaning the engine oil as well correct.
> 
> Lastly does anyone know if i bring in 5 quarts to my dealer will they change the oil. For right now i am having the dealer do service.


The engine oil is always a drain and refill. The transmission is a tad different since some of the fluid is stored in the torque converter. The capacity of the engine oil is 4.25 quarts. 

The dealer will probably not want to touch any fluids but their own. Some dealers are more lenient than others. I would take it to a reputable looking family owned shop and have them do it if the dealer declines. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> In the case of the cruze, approximately 4.5 quarts is drained out of a total of 9 quarts capacity. Two drains and refills replaces 75% of the old fluid.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Spot on.. I pulled between 4.5 and 4.75 on my first drain.. Filled up exactly what I took out drove it for about 20 min and drained it again.. On the second drain the fluid was still dark and had a hint of burnt smell to it.. Filled it back up and whoa what a difference!! Awesome stuff!!


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Filled it back up and whoa what a difference!! Awesome stuff!!


Tell us more - I need a push to get the fluid switched out in my wife's BMW autobox!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Tell us more - I need a push to get the fluid switched out in my wife's BMW autobox!


It has been said many times that heat kills transmissions. 

To be more accurate, transmissions fail due to oil starvation or lack of lubrication, which occurs when transmission fluid is subjected to extreme heat and the fluid fails.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Amsoil rocks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Updated main post with more links, cleaned it up so it's easier to read.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The engine oil is always a drain and refill. The transmission is a tad different since some of the fluid is stored in the torque converter. The capacity of the engine oil is 4.25 quarts.
> 
> The dealer will probably not want to touch any fluids but their own. Some dealers are more lenient than others. I would take it to a reputable looking family owned shop and have them do it if the dealer declines.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


My dealership allows me to bring my own oil for engine and trans, you just have to remind them to give you back what wasn't put into the car. They will write "used customers oil supplied on passenger floorboard no dealership oil" a few times in the service records. All the oils I provided besides Amsoil trans did say Dexos 1 on the containers. I'll let you know how it goes when I provide Amsoil engine oil next change. 

The price paid is labor and filter if you didn't supply one. This used to be $19 until they started charging me $10 for the filter alone. I'll go rockauto and grab a few before I go back. If you do a oil change and tire rotation, the price of both services are usually cheaper than trying to pay for the oil change labor and tire rotation service individually. This is if you don't just rotate them yourself before you go and just have them relearn the positions of the sensors.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Xtreme, have you had any feedback from any of the diesel guys who have switched to amsoil transmission fluid? I haven't noticed any threads on users opinions yet


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

money_man said:


> Xtreme, have you had any feedback from any of the diesel guys who have switched to amsoil transmission fluid? I haven't noticed any threads on users opinions yet
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


None yet. Not many have performed the service much less report on the oil used.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I purchased 3 qts of Amsoil Synchromesh from XtremeRevolution yesterday (17 Dec) and it got here the next day (18 Dec). It was 48$ shipped. It's $53.27 without it and no telling how long shipping will take.


----------



## toddler (Jan 16, 2015)

hi there Xtreme, I just got a retail catalog and it shows a 12 quart package size, do you have a listing for this? Looking to get some!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

toddler said:


> hi there Xtreme, I just got a retail catalog and it shows a 12 quart package size, do you have a listing for this? Looking to get some!


I'll shoot you a PM with some details.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Planning to change pads and rotors soon, do you all recommend dot3 or dot4 for a tuned 1.4?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

illroyale said:


> Planning to change pads and rotors soon, do you all recommend dot3 or dot4 for a tuned 1.4?


DOT3 is fine for this car if running the AMSOIL fluid. It actually has a higher boiling point than the DOT4 spec. The AMSOIL DOT4 fluid is notably more expensive and won't make much of a difference.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

New car since late Feb, 12000 KMs of 80 to 90 % highway driving cruising at 100 KM 1900 RPM, replacing the engine oil and filter, along with replacement of manual transmission fluid. 4L Sign Series 5W 30, 1 Wix filter, 3L Synchromesh MTF 122.71, 141.11 $Canadian taxes in, whether or not it is a deal, no idea.... however pickup two days after order on the way home is great. 

If I understand correctly.... change engine oil filter every 12000 KMs, engine oil every 24000 KMs, and the MTF every 72000 will be fine.

MTF actual quantity is 2.4 Quarts now?

anything to add? other than should have ordered another Wix filter....


----------



## Ranscapture (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, I'm having a hard time finding the information, so here's what I have: 2013 Cruze LS MT. What MT Fluid do I need? I'm at 67k miles and it's always been Super clunky. how many quarts do I need? I think I saw 2 for MT 8 for Auto. I live in LA, is it still cheaper through you?

thanks in advance.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> New car since late Feb, 12000 KMs of 80 to 90 % highway driving cruising at 100 KM 1900 RPM, replacing the engine oil and filter, along with replacement of manual transmission fluid. 4L Sign Series 5W 30, 1 Wix filter, 3L Synchromesh MTF 122.71, 141.11 $Canadian taxes in, whether or not it is a deal, no idea.... however pickup two days after order on the way home is great.
> 
> If I understand correctly.... change engine oil filter every 12000 KMs, engine oil every 24000 KMs, and the MTF every 72000 will be fine.
> 
> ...


Yes, GM spec is now 2.4 quarts. I recommend 2.5. Those drain intervals are correct 



Ranscapture said:


> Ok, I'm having a hard time finding the information, so here's what I have: 2013 Cruze LS MT. What MT Fluid do I need? I'm at 67k miles and it's always been Super clunky. how many quarts do I need? I think I saw 2 for MT 8 for Auto. I live in LA, is it still cheaper through you?
> 
> thanks in advance.


You need synchromesh. That will fix your clunk. Shoot me a PM and I'll get you a quote.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Also, change the synchromesh out every 45K miles.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Changed the fluids today. I could not believe how black the old stuff was. I was also surprised at how the new stuff poured in. Poured much quicker that the Mobil 1 EF that I used in the other car and that was 0W -20, what i found interesting is that the Mobil stuff was 12.47 a qt in Walmart, this stuff was only slightly more if you included shipping.

I got a product placement ad in my pictures, for a good laugh...


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Folks,

Six short months ago I poured in my Amsoil. This week I will be conducting an engine oil change after 24000Km. I did purchase an oil sample kit from Cat Atlantic, They should get a good laugh when they figure out that it came out of a tiny gas engine. I did consider an amsoil test kit but could not get a timely price for it, they were talking 34.00 dollars US, which turns into 48 up here. Cat was 38 CAD, taxes in, I am confident that the test methods are comparable, with others mentioned here.

Just a couple of questions come to mind.

I notice that all the samples provided do not include an ISO code for particulate count, is not tested by default? I know this would be a justification for a bypass filter.

For those of you with bypass filters, have you been able to conduct a comparative analysis either quantitative, or visually? (a fine filter (<2 micron) for wine can actually reduce the colour of a red wine) something that should be observed in the sample bottle.

Brian


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Six short months ago I poured in my Amsoil. This week I will be conducting an engine oil change after 24000Km. I did purchase an oil sample kit from Cat Atlantic, They should get a good laugh when they figure out that it came out of a tiny gas engine. I did consider an amsoil test kit but could not get a timely price for it, they were talking 34.00 dollars US, which turns into 48 up here. Cat was 38 CAD, taxes in, I am confident that the test methods are comparable, with others mentioned here.
> 
> ...


Brian, 

The testing will report in parts per million, not actual content. It would be far more expensive to do so. 

The cost of the kits includes a variety of options that are otherwise quite expensive. The kit from AMSOIL is the Oil Analyzers Inc branded kit, which actually gets tested by Polaris Labs. They include gas chromatography fuel dilution testing, which most other labs do not as it is expensive. They also include oxidation and nitration, which again others do not, and include TBN by default, which others charge extra for. 

With regard to the bypass filter, I've yet to see my oil turn "black." It remains dark brown at all times.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Brian,
> 
> The testing will report in parts per million, not actual content. It would be far more expensive to do so.
> 
> ...


When are you gonna stop pretending to know about lubricants? lol.
ccasion14::respect::tututtongue4:


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks, 


I am more focused on the bottom part of the Oil Analyzers Inc report. image enclosed. Of all the ones that I looked at are not coded. Being cost prohibitive is very likely the reason, and special request would be required.

I already have my sample bottle bought from CAT, I will certainly share here whether or not it includes the ISO particulate measurement. I am very interested in the bypass kit, but it would have been great to see the delta before I jumped in.

From the folks at Caterpillar.... http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/content/Caterpillar/C842738

*"Particle Count

*Particle Count analysis is used to evaluate particles larger than 10 microns and non-metallic particles. Particle Count results are listed as an ISO code and a channel count. The Particle Count channel counts are reported in counts per milliliter of sample (counts/mL). The ISO code is a summarization of the channel count results. An increase in ISO code values could indicate an increase in wear or the presence of contaminants. For more information about particle counts and ISO codes refer to PEGJ0045."


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Interesting. It would be neat to see the before and after. 

Just a tip. When you get the result, don't be alarmed by the TBN as long as it's above 1.0. Some labs like to flag it as low even though it's still doing its job until it reaches 1.0.

Looking forward to your results.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> I did consider an amsoil test kit but could not get a timely price for it, they were talking 34.00 dollars US, which turns into 48 up here. Cat was 38 CAD, taxes in...


I get my sample kits from CAT here in Ottawa, and if I remember right they come to about $25 tax in. I wonder why they're charging different prices... where are you located?

I have several UOA samples I have yet to send in. If I had sent them I might be more help with your particle count questions...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So any cat dealership in Canada will do this!? I may be getting excited!


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

i got my sample kit from South Shore Truck Center in Bridgewater, it is postage paid to Cat Atlantic in burnside park.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's awesome. Post up your results when it's done.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

money_man said:


> So any cat dealership in Canada will do this!? I may be getting excited!


I'd give them a call before heading over, but I'm pretty sure any dealer with a service/parts counter would have the kits.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> i got my sample kit from South Shore Truck Center in Bridgewater, it is postage paid to Cat Atlantic in burnside park.


I believe mine go to the Mississauga/Oakville lab.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Got the results back from Atlantic Cat. Dropping off on a Friday at 11:00 and getting the results emailed by 4 pm on Saturday is impressive. I placed the results in the 1.4T Used Oil Analysis, Next time I will indicate that I did not change the oil and filter and see if the report will show oil life remaining attributes. There are no ISO values, but this did indicate soot levels, which would be useful for the CTD folks especially.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/79866-1-4t-used-oil-analysis-thread-5.html#post2255465


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> Got the results back from Atlantic Cat. Dropping off on a Friday at 11:00 and getting the results emailed by 4 pm on Saturday is impressive. I placed the results in the 1.4T Used Oil Analysis, Next time I will indicate that I did not change the oil and filter and see if the report will show oil life remaining attributes. There are no ISO values, but this did indicate soot levels, which would be useful for the CTD folks especially.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/79866-1-4t-used-oil-analysis-thread-5.html#post2255465


As I noted in that thread, a great looking report.


----------



## Mikebotz (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a 2011 with 1.4l turbo. I've always used Mobil 1 and kept up with oil changes. The car has 133K miles and great oil reports from Blackstone in the past. 
I recently changed to Amsoil 5w30 SS. The engine has been developing all sorts of valve train noise and other bottom end sounds after about 2 weeks from the switch to Amsoil that were never there prior. There is less than 4K on the oil now ( about 3 months). It started out very subtle but is very notable at this point. I've changed the filter as a precaution but really don't believe it's clogged. I've just sent out another sample to be tested and am not really driving the car. ( I lucky have other options right now).

Anyone ever experience anything similar? I'm new to being an Amsoil Dealer and the engine noise is worrying me a bit. No engine codes being thrown.

I am using Amsoil in my Silverado with no issues so far, I am very happy with the way the transfer case and transmission now shift. I haven't had time to do the fluid change in the differential but I expect good results there too. 

Thanks, Mike


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mikebotz said:


> I have a 2011 with 1.4l turbo. I've always used Mobil 1 and kept up with oil changes. The car has 133K miles and great oil reports from Blackstone in the past.
> I recently changed to Amsoil 5w30 SS. The engine has been developing all sorts of valve train noise and other bottom end sounds after about 2 weeks from the switch to Amsoil that were never there prior. There is less than 4K on the oil now ( about 3 months). It started out very subtle but is very notable at this point. I've changed the filter as a precaution but really don't believe it's clogged. I've just sent out another sample to be tested and am not really driving the car. ( I lucky have other options right now).
> 
> Anyone ever experience anything similar? I'm new to being an Amsoil Dealer and the engine noise is worrying me a bit. No engine codes being thrown.
> ...


Mind elaborating on the engine noise? The oil itself won't cause any noise unless you used the wrong viscosity, and there are hundreds of Cruze owners using this oil. I've been using it in my Cruze for close to 25,000 miles. My last change went up to 15,622 miles. Mind posting your last Blackstone report in a new thread? You could be experiencing a problem totally unrelated to the oil.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mikebotz said:


> I have a 2011 with 1.4l turbo. I've always used Mobil 1 and kept up with oil changes. The car has 133K miles and great oil reports from Blackstone in the past.
> I recently changed to Amsoil 5w30 SS. The engine has been developing all sorts of valve train noise and other bottom end sounds after about 2 weeks from the switch to Amsoil that were never there prior. There is less than 4K on the oil now ( about 3 months). It started out very subtle but is very notable at this point. I've changed the filter as a precaution but really don't believe it's clogged. I've just sent out another sample to be tested and am not really driving the car. ( I lucky have other options right now).
> 
> Anyone ever experience anything similar? I'm new to being an Amsoil Dealer and the engine noise is worrying me a bit. No engine codes being thrown.
> ...


I will say when I went from amsoil signature to royal purple , when I first started it up the royal purple was noticeably quieter however the Amsoil was at the end of its life and it was hot . Also the accuracy of DB level is as calibrated as my butt dyno.


----------



## Mikebotz (Mar 10, 2016)

*Blackstone report pre Amsoil*

This is the Blackstone report done when switching over to Amsoil. 3 months already.... Where does the time go. I'm at 134K now. I'll try and get a video/audio of the noise. I know it's very hard to translate an engine noise experience over video vs in person.

I just sent out another Sample, I'm hoping it comes back okay. Hopefully It's just something along the line of Amsoil viscosity being much lighter and not absorbing valve train and other engine noises. The report shows that the Mobil 1 5w30 was testing more like a 0w40. I might drain and refill with Mobil 1 again just to satisfy my curiosity about noise dampening theory when the report comes back (if it come back good).

Thanks, Mike


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mikebotz said:


> This is the Blackstone report done when switching over to Amsoil. 3 months already.... Where does the time go. I'm at 134K now. I'll try and get a video/audio of the noise. I know it's very hard to translate an engine noise experience over video vs in person.
> 
> I just sent out another Sample, I'm hoping it comes back okay. Hopefully It's just something along the line of Amsoil viscosity being much lighter and not absorbing valve train and other engine noises. The report shows that the Mobil 1 5w30 was testing more like a 0w40. I might drain and refill with Mobil 1 again just to satisfy my curiosity about noise dampening theory when the report comes back (if it come back good).
> 
> Thanks, Mike


The viscosity is actually thicker on that sample than Mobil 1 is when new. That oil starts with a 100C cSt viscosity of 10.1 You're still within spec, but it's close to a 40 weight oil. I haven't yet seen it thicken quite that much. Usually AMSOIL is in the 11.x range after a 15k mile interval. I'd say your noise is totally unrelated to switching from one oil to another. 

I've heard the noise comment on other vehicles. I do know that the film strength of AMSOIL's Ester oil is higher. Some of my 300ZX customers hear distinctly different sounding valvetrains when switching to our oil over another. 

I haven't had time to research this, but I was told by someone that Redline shockproof gear oil includes paraffin based oils blended in to absorb more shock and impact in high pressure conditions. I wonder if the synthetic base oils don't absorb as much and sound louder as a result. I'm not entirely sure. This isn't an area I've studied much. Imagine laying various materials on a metal table and hitting them with a hammer. The sound will change based on the material. It's a crude explanation for something I can't yet explain technically. I do know I've heard the report in other cars. 

That said, in your specific instance, M1 was almost an entire viscosity grade thicker at 10k miles than when it went in, which might be the difference you're hearing when putting fresh oil in. The two oils do use notably different base oil formulations.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I do know the base oil of AMSOIL SS is much stronger, so the oil itself may not be absorbing as much noise, with the result being better protection.


For practical purposes, engine oils are regarded as non compressible fluids. I'm not sure how one oil would be considered "stronger" than another?

WRT viscosity vs engine noises, I've personally witnessed thinner oils quieting valve train noises in two different engines. In previous discussions centered around piston slap issues, Robby offered that thinner oils tend to reduce noises on startup due to the oil slinging more freely off the crankshaft, coating the cylinder walls quicker. Thinner oil will tend to pump up hydraulic valve train components quicker as well, reducing valve train startup noise.

Why a thinner oil would increase engine noise is beyond me, unless there's a hard knock in the bottom end or something, but that would be an extreme case not typical of a relatively new car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> For practical purposes, engine oils are regarded as non compressible fluids. I'm not sure how one oil would be considered "stronger" than another?
> 
> WRT viscosity vs engine noises, I've personally witnessed thinner oils quieting valve train noises in two different engines. In previous discussions centered around piston slap issues, Robby offered that thinner oils tend to reduce noises on startup due to the oil slinging more freely off the crankshaft, coating the cylinder walls quicker. Thinner oil will tend to pump up hydraulic valve train components quicker as well, reducing valve train startup noise.
> 
> Why a thinner oil would increase engine noise is beyond me, unless there's a hard knock in the bottom end or something, but that would be an extreme case not typical of a relatively new car.


It is a pretty common belief among some automotive groups that thicker oils reduce valvetrain noise. I can't exactly explain why but it's far too widely discussed to write off as simply anecdotal. 

I may not have been clear in my last post as I was half paying attention while writing it. I'll review and edit as necessary.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

I will be for contacting you Xtreme when I am ready to do my first oil change on this car so I can order some OE oil and 75W-90 manual trans fluid to change it out as well since the car will be on ramps. I have learned so much so far on here and can't wait to keep improving my car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

1988gmc355 said:


> I will be for contacting you Xtreme when I am ready to do my first oil change on this car so I can order some OE oil and 75W-90 manual trans fluid to change it out as well since the car will be on ramps. I have learned so much so far on here and can't wait to keep improving my car.


Sounds good, I'll keep an eye out for the message. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Are you out there Xtreme? I am needing to order Amsoil fluids and some other stuff, I need it before Thanksgiving so I can do it over the break. I want to give you the business, but am running out of time


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

1988gmc355 said:


> Are you out there Xtreme? I am needing to order Amsoil fluids and some other stuff, I need it before Thanksgiving so I can do it over the break. I want to give you the business, but am running out of time


Sorry about that, yes was out on some vacation time. I'm back, and can definitely get you whatever you need by Thanksgiving. Sent you a PM.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Xtreme, what do you suggest for the oil filter, WIX, AMSOIL or ACDELCO?

I am thinking to switch to Amsoil from Pennzoil Ultra and I have been doing my oil changes based on the OLM = 15% which came out to about 7000 miles twice a year. I have been using the ACDelco stock paper filter.

I am not a big fan of using the same filter for an entire year. Amsoil SS spec says it should last for 15K miles or 700 hours in severe conditions which is exactly what I am doing in one year.

Severe Service – Up to 15,000 miles, 700 hours of operation or one year, whichever comes first.Severe Service: Primarily short trips (less than 10 miles [16 km]); turbo/supercharged engines; commercial or fleet vehicles; excessive idling; first-time use of AMSOIL motor oil in a vehicle with more than 100,000 miles; frequent towing, hauling, plowing or driving in dusty conditions.

So, should I expect 1 oil + filter change per year or stick to my regular change intervals?

Thank you!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Xtreme, what do you suggest for the oil filter, WIX, AMSOIL or ACDELCO?
> 
> I am thinking to switch to Amsoil from Pennzoil Ultra and I have been doing my oil changes based on the OLM = 15% which came out to about 7000 miles twice a year. I have been using the ACDelco stock paper filter.
> 
> ...


AMSOIL doesn't make a filter for the 1st gen Cruze. 

You should expect a filter change mid-way through a 15,000 mile interval if you want to get the most out of this oil.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Are you planning on bringing any products with you to Lordstown this year?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Are you planning on bringing any products with you to Lordstown this year?


Yes, as much product as people want to buy. I'll PM you details.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes, as much product as people want to buy. I'll PM you details.


In case you missed it - I've PMd you back


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@XtremeRevolution 

Andrei,

I might have missed it or maybe it is already in another of your posts, but if not, would you consider adding the quantities needed and/or capacities for each of the different engines/trans/brake and cooling systems. This would give me a place to point people when they ask quantity/capacity questions.

Robert


----------



## bornbroken (Oct 13, 2021)

newsguy99 said:


> Xtreme asked me for my opinion once I got my Syncromesh put in, and share my thoughts.
> 
> As, I'm not a hands on person with my car, I had a local shop put it in, along with an oil change. Again, with Quakerstate UD 5w-30 Full Sync. Along with a Purlator Classic oil filter.
> This was done on Sat. and, I really didn't take the car out for any trips or anything over the weekend.
> ...


what is syncromesh?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bornbroken said:


> what is syncromesh?


See below: 



https://www.amsoil.com/p/manual-synchromesh-transmission-fluid-5w-30-mtf/?code=MTFQT-EA&zo=5224266


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> *Engine Oil (1.4L, 1.8L):*
> AMSOIL Signature Series 5W-30 (15,000 miles or 1 year)
> AMSOIL XL 5W-30
> 
> ...


You should update this.


----------



## tomtomgo98 (May 26, 2020)

Hello Xtreme, I am interested in buying the 1 quart of Severe Gear 80W-90 and 1 quart of Synchromesh 5w-30
Thank you!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tomtomgo98 said:


> Hello Xtreme, I am interested in buying the 1 quart of Severe Gear 80W-90 and 1 quart of Synchromesh 5w-30
> Thank you!


Just replied your PM. Apologies for the delay, I've been out for a while!


----------

